# Change Siri's name?



## zarquon

Is there a way to have Siri answer to another name. Like maybe Eddie, or Marvin?

Z.


----------



## l84toff

I shall call it….mini me, or my personal favourite….Hal

Have you asked it if you can give it a nickname?


----------



## PosterBoy

Have you tried just telling it "your name is Marvin"? You can tell it what to call you, after all.


----------



## zarquon

PosterBoy said:


> Have you tried just telling it "your name is Marvin"? You can tell it what to call you, after all.


But then she'd be all depressed and paranoid !!

Z.


----------



## Tech Elementz

zarquon said:


> But then she'd be all depressed and paranoid !!
> 
> Z.


Oh well... That's Siri for you.


----------



## Dr T

zarquon said:


> Is there a way to have Siri answer to another name. Like maybe Eddie, or Marvin?
> 
> Z.


Is this because your girlfriend's name is Siri? Or is that your name or your wife's name? That I could understand. I have never had any friends named Eddie or Marvin, so I could live with those more rare names.


----------



## Mocha

Dr T said:


> Is this because your girlfriend's name is Siri? Or is that your name or your wife's name? That I could understand. I have never had any friends named Eddie or Marvin, so I could live with those more rare names.


HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy references.


----------



## zarquon

Mocha said:


> HitchHikers Guide to the Galaxy references.


Thank you. There had to be at least one other Adam's fan here somewhere!!

Z.


----------

